# Full score window not showing up in Sibelius



## bryla (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey there.

I just started my one week theory exam and here at the end of day one, after a lot of hours of arranging in Sibelius, I close my project, and thought I just check with it before closing my computer. Now the project window for the full score doesn't show up! I can get all the separate parts up on their yellow background, but the full score, where I do all my work can not be shown! What button have I pressed?? Mind you I don't recall pressing any button.... :| 

Please help me Jebus!

Thomas


----------



## arnau (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Thomas, it happened to me a couple of times (always with mac) What I did was open the document with my PC (I also have SIbelius installed there) and name the document with a different name. After this you only have to reopen it as usual and it works, at least in my case. I hope it helps....

Arnau


----------



## sbkp (Jun 9, 2009)

That happened to me recently on a project. I happened to upgrade to Sibelius 6, and it opened fine. Maybe one of us Sibelius users can help you out if you send us a file (if you don't have another computer to try it on).


----------



## bryla (Jun 10, 2009)

Both you methods worked! I ported it to my laptop and it opened fine. I saved it as a new file, and it worked like a charm.

2 minutes later, the mailman came with my upgrade to Sibelius 6......


----------



## sbkp (Jun 10, 2009)

"I love it when a plan comes together."


----------

